# Resources for fundamental analysis?



## phillis (8 August 2013)

Hey there
New fella here looking to get into the trading market.  Ive been keeping an eye on what happens from week to week in the hope of generating a little extra profit on the side.

Anyway, my question is where is a good source for fundamental data? Eg, you always hear that US unemployment rates are down, pushing market x up- where does one find these unemployment figures.  Ben Bernake speaks and the stock market reacts- where do we find when he is to speak and what he is to speak about? Basically, where is a good spot to search for universal fundamental analysis factors?


----------



## GKLC (9 August 2013)

phillis said:


> Hey there
> New fella here looking to get into the trading market.  Ive been keeping an eye on what happens from week to week in the hope of generating a little extra profit on the side.
> 
> Anyway, my question is where is a good source for fundamental data? Eg, you always hear that US unemployment rates are down, pushing market x up- where does one find these unemployment figures.  Ben Bernake speaks and the stock market reacts- where do we find when he is to speak and what he is to speak about? Basically, where is a good spot to search for universal fundamental analysis factors?




Australian Financial Review or Bloomberg News would definitely cover all of those macroeconomic factors that you are talking about. If you want data on a specific company such as I/S, B/S or CFS that can be exported to excel for you to conduct fundamental analysis, I would go with Factiva but you need a subscription to that as well. I'm not sure how much it costs for an individual since I used it through my university portal.


----------



## JLM Financial (13 August 2013)

GKLC said:


> Australian Financial Review or Bloomberg News would definitely cover all of those macroeconomic factors that you are talking about.




I agree, Australian Financial Review or Bloomberg News are great sites for fundamental news. Another thing to look at would be Economic Calendars where you will find fundamental data to trade short-term fluctuations. It is good to remember that fundamental analysis is usually geared towards longer term trading.


----------



## Klogg (13 August 2013)

My macro sources are (in order of importance for me):

- ABS website
- The RBA website (for SoMP)
- Macrobusiness.com.au (Great website - some of their articles don't suit what I'm looking for, but the guys who run it are top notch)
- Bloomberg


----------



## JLM Financial (13 August 2013)

Another good site is CMWire. 

CMWire is an aggregation of news sources so you will find a lot of mainstream news (e.g. Bloomberg, Reuters etc.) but you will also find alternative news sources (e.g. Zero Hedge).


----------



## TheScientist (14 August 2013)

I listen to Bloomberg radio through an app on my iphone everyday.  Great station for keeping up to date with fundamentals


----------



## phillis (15 August 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

Any suggestions for a good economic calendar?


----------

